# Is it really that easy?!



## Jify (Jan 12, 2011)

Just started my first ever batch of SP (and 2nd ever Primary Fermentation!).

I've read through the forums, and I've lurked around the posts. There seems to be a lot of stuck and troubled fermentation. I've got some troubling news, and I'm not quite sure how to ask it without being to smug.

I started my SP off with a homemade starter (EC1118, Sugar, Field Berry Concentrate), and the must started at 1.072 or so SG. Now, two days later, my SP is at 1.040 SG, I've added all my lemon juice, and it's foaming away like crazy.

My question is, should it be progressing this fast? Is something wrong? This is only my second batch ever, and it wasn't even close to this quick!


----------



## surlees (Jan 12, 2011)

> There seems to be a lot of stuck and troubled fermentation.


A lot of this is temperature related this time of year.


> My question is, should it be progressing this fast? Is something wrong? This is only my second batch ever, and it wasn't even close to this quick!


Apparently, you have ideal conditions. Not unusual though. Also, the EC-1118 is a strong fermenter.

Fred


----------



## Jify (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2011)

That is also how mine went. Your fine!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Lalvin for the success reason. A wide temp. range for one.

Musts can stall for any one or more reasons. With the skeeter pee you have the high acid from the lemon juice. In addition if you are using a slurry, your yeast has eaten up all or most of the nutrients. Whipping in enough air to help is also important.

The few times I've had a problem it was "my fault" for some reason. Those who have no problem seldom report that as it is going along fine. Those with problems seek help. Hence for the high volume of troubled fermentations.


----------

